# Our Fantastic New Broodbox



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

When I first asked for a broodbox I was misunderstood as saying bread box... So I think I got some sort of mutant hybrid - a giant bread box fit for brooding! But it's pretty! We'll be seeing if it works in a few days.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fine looking piece of furniture. Hope its going to be in the living room so everyone can enjoy it. Especially with the precious cargo.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

That looks really nice ! !


----------



## Akarnf2 (Dec 27, 2014)

Don't you need a source of heat in the box?


----------

